# Avant-garde/experimental/art/indie/Dada/etc films!



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I'm really interested in these types of films.
My favourite movie is possibly Eraserhead by David Lynch, which has left a huge impression on me when I was in my teens. I love the works of Stanley Kubrick, Terry Gillham, Rene Laloux, Alejandro Jodorowsky, Dada shorts (like "Ghosts before breakfast") and I also find film artists like Jack Smith and Matthew Barney to be fascinating, though I don't fully understand them.

Hopefully we can discuss our favourite films in this area and talk about these works!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

One has to know them, so I pass


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> One has to know them, so I pass


Probably too much for some people here? :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> Probably too much for some people here? :lol:


Yes, you are in a very small minority, nevertheless you must be enjoining it on this site


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

How are we defining the category? Lynch, Kubrick and Gilliam are pretty popular here. "Indy" is a much lower bar than avant-garde.

I recently re-watched Chris Marker's La Jetée, which certainly counts as experimental.

Also, recently thinking about Soderbergh's Schizopolis, one of his experimental films which is actually quite amusing.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

GreenMamba said:


> How are we defining the category? Lynch, Kubrick and Gilliam are pretty popular here. "Indy" is a much lower bar than avant-garde.


I am aware of their popularity. I'm defining it by the general aesthetic that all of these filmakers and artists share. The indie on was thrown in because a lot of filmakers in that area tend to be influenced by Kubrick and Lynch, though opinions will vary.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I've seen La Jetee before and was quite taken back by the strength of its simplicity and how it was used in a complex way, if I'm making sense.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

When I think of art films, my mind runs toward the short films of the Brothers Quay, like_ Street of Crocodiles, The Cabinet of Jan Svankmajer, _ or _Rehearsals for Extinct Anatomies_. I enjoy their skill in implementing stop motion animation, and my artistic bent matches their use of found objects. Many people that I have encountered found their work too morbid, but I think you have to be in a certain state of mind to enjoy it.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Antiquarian said:


> When I think of art films, my mind runs toward the short films of the Brothers Quay, like_ Street of Crocodiles, The Cabinet of Jan Svankmajer, _ or _Rehearsals for Extinct Anatomies_. I enjoy their skill in implementing stop motion animation, and my artistic bent matches their use of found objects. Many people that I have encountered found their work too morbid, but I think you have to be in a certain state of mind to enjoy it.


Thanks I'll check them out! Sounds interesting!


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Orphée ~ Jean Cocteau
The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie ~ Luis Buñuel


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Vronsky said:


> Orphée ~ Jean Cocteau
> The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie ~ Luis Buñuel


Thanks, I'll make sure I check all of these out!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I recommend you to watch Fassbinder films.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> When I think of art films, my mind runs toward the short films of the Brothers Quay, like_ Street of Crocodiles, The Cabinet of Jan Svankmajer, _ or _Rehearsals for Extinct Anatomies_. I enjoy their skill in implementing stop motion animation, and my artistic bent matches their use of found objects. Many people that I have encountered found their work too morbid, but I think you have to be in a certain state of mind to enjoy it.


Same here--the Brothers Quay really do linger in the mind. Incidentally, I recently watched some Jan Svankmajer in a museum exhibit and found the work mesmerizing--easy to see why the Quay Bros were so interested!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm really interested in these types of films.
> My favourite movie is possibly Eraserhead by David Lynch, which has left a huge impression on me when I was in my teens.


Lynch's short films are really good. I love the mysterious, disquieting mood. Lumière, Boat, Intervalometer Experiment, Ballerina, ...



Blancrocher said:


> Same here--the Brothers Quay really do linger in the mind. Incidentally, I recently watched some Jan Svankmajer in a museum exhibit and found the work mesmerizing--easy to see why the Quay Bros were so interested!


I watched some youtube clips of Svankmajer's works. Hilarious ... surreal, weird, creepy, grotesque. I ordered a DVD of his short films collection.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Wavelength (1967) Michael Snow
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wavelength_(1967_film)
WVLNT (2003) (Wavelength For Those Who Don't Have the Time)





Fashionably Late For The Relationship (2008) R. Luke DuBois
http://fashionablylatefortherelationship.com
10-minute excerpt





The Clock (2010) Christian Marclay - a looped 24-hour montage that functions as a clock
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Clock_(2010_film)





"Ambiancé" (2020) - 720-hour movie by Anders Weberg, soundtrack by Marsen Jules
first short trailer - 7 hours and 20 minutes




(I haven't watched this trailer in full.)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

tortkis said:


> (I haven't watched this trailer in full.)


Slacker ... :lol:


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Slacker ... :lol:


No, I am waiting for the 720-hour version. I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Not my favourite genre but I do like

Bunuel - _Un Chien Andalou_ and _L'Age d'Or_
Resnais - _L'Annee Derniere a Marienbad_


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bergman, Fassbinder, Godard & Herzog would be the place to start for the best of the auteurs.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anybody watch Andy Warhol's movies anymore? I tried watching one, and it looked more like a home movie.


----------

